# case mods



## toxict3arz

i thought this section of the forum was kinda slow these days so i thought i would do something that might get some attention


so what i want to see is nice case mods (yes ive seen the case mod compeition thread) but this doesnt have to be ur case .. just a case off the internet or ur frens case that looks real nice 

this can also inspire me for my next comps mods


----------



## myquitehead

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=802808


----------



## Sarkast

Insane. But by the time he'll get done Doom 4 will be out. :wink:


----------



## Spatcher

I like the Starwars Alienware cases, but it is me, others I have talked with don't like em.

I also like the case here

SOmeone might have seen it before..... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sarkast

LOL - you know i posted that one so many times i decided not to put it in this thread. And then you do it.... :laugh:


----------



## Spatcher

toxict3arz said:


> so what i want to see is nice case mods (yes ive seen the case mod compeition thread) but this doesnt have to be ur case .. just a case off the internet or ur frens case that looks real nice


Hey I read what it said :grin:


----------



## toxict3arz

honestly no matter how many times i see it im amazed at how creative the colors are .. i wouldve never thought of putting blue and orange together


----------



## Sarkast

You didnt talk about the colour wheel in school ? (Art maybe?)
Opposite colours on the colour wheel make excellent combinations.... blue - orange, red - green etc.
My favourite is blue - orange out of all of them.


----------



## ebackhus

I likes teh blue lights!


----------



## Spatcher

How'd you make those colors, are they like wire covers or those rope lights?


----------



## Sarkast

Anything orange are wires in wiresleeves similar to this. 

The blue stuff is called wirewrap and very UV sensitive. Its actually a lot easier to work with that sleeving and i can only recommend it.

I have 4 cathodes in the case to make it all glow nice and bright.


----------



## toxict3arz

ive never heard of the wheel before haha 

and what color are your 4 cathon lights? 2 blue and 2 orange? 
and what kind of cpu fan are you using?


----------



## Sarkast

No the cathodes are UV cathodes... they look blueish-purple when you look at them - but thats why they are hidden - they are only supposed to make the UV reactive materials glow.

The CPU fan is a Thermaltake SilentCat 9cm on top of the XP-90. Very efficient but pretty much silent.


----------



## toxict3arz

cant seem to find a picture of it .. can you help me ?


----------



## Sarkast

Of what - The TT fan or XP-90 ?

This is the fan:










And the heatsink:


----------



## toxict3arz

o no .. wow thats a big picture
i meant the cathodes.. i cant seem to find what your talkin about on any online computer part stores


----------



## Sarkast

Thats odd - they are everywhere. You must be looking at the wrong stores... lol

Here's a pic of what mine look like:


----------



## toxict3arz

oicic i probably searched the wrong stuff ..


----------



## jimscreechy

Good grief, i'm afraid those cases are a little too much for me. They look like they have been 'Pimped' by General Electric.


----------



## myquitehead

This one isn't much but it's interesting

http://www.driverheaven.net/reviews/asusicecooler/


----------



## toxict3arz

and i thought i needed wire sleevings!


----------



## quewoulderniedo

Sarkast said:


> You didnt talk about the colour wheel in school ? (Art maybe?)
> Opposite colours on the colour wheel make excellent combinations.... blue - orange, red - green etc.
> My favourite is blue - orange out of all of them.



I think I'm barred from making new threads, and I am deeply in need of some help, so I decided to just add a reply to an existing thread.

I have a silver alienware case with a window panel and a case door on the front with that tacky silver Z and the cresent lights facing in on it, if you're familiar with those doors. I could like to buy a new case door, very much, instead of having to make this one work, but I can not find anywhere online where I can find *new* doors for the cases (covering the bays, if you missed that).

Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I can get one? And while I'm here, I'll also ask what color schemes you folks thinks would go with a silver case. Purple flood lights inside (I'm getting a Chameleon adjustable case light) with blue and yellow accenting LEDs on the fans and door?

A few opinions. This is my first venture into any real overhauls on my case and I'm deathly indecisive.


----------

